# Incorrect info in HAP ID letter



## saini.amandeep (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi..my agent lodged my Visa application for 189 on 25th and shared the HAP I'd letters for medicals today..the "sex" of my youngest daughter has been incorrectly mentioned as MALE..the meds are scheduled on 9th Oct...the case officer has not been assigned yet..I informed my agent..can anyone suggest what to do and if this can lead to delay of any kind....thanks n advance..

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

saini.amandeep said:


> Hi..my agent lodged my Visa application for 189 on 25th and shared the HAP I'd letters for medicals today..the "sex" of my youngest daughter has been incorrectly mentioned as MALE..the meds are scheduled on 9th Oct...the case officer has not been assigned yet..I informed my agent..can anyone suggest what to do and if this can lead to delay of any kind....thanks n advance..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Contact Panel Clinic and ask if they can update this. If not, then ask if you can generate HAP ID again and still appear on the same appointment.


----------



## saini.amandeep (Oct 3, 2013)

sharma1981 said:


> Contact Panel Clinic and ask if they can update this. If not, then ask if you can generate HAP ID again and still appear on the same appointment.


Thanks..just to add my agent informed that the gender info is incorrectly mentioned in the application letter as well..and some form need to be filled..

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

saini.amandeep said:


> Thanks..just to add my agent informed that the gender info is incorrectly mentioned in the application letter as well..and some form need to be filled..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


There is a form 1022 for correction in VISA application. Upload it ASAP

Also, use "Update US" button in immi account


----------



## saini.amandeep (Oct 3, 2013)

sharma1981 said:


> There is a form 1022 for correction in VISA application. Upload it ASAP


Will the corrections happen automatically if wud I need for a CO to get assigned and then he will make the changes requested in that form 1022

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

saini.amandeep said:


> Will the corrections happen automatically if wud I need for a CO to get assigned and then he will make the changes requested in that form 1022
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


They should get updated in a day or two. Could take more .. can't say but you need to do this.

In the form you can also mention about HAP ID generated with wrong info as well. Tell them you'll try to get that corrected but informing them as well in case change is not possible


----------



## saini.amandeep (Oct 3, 2013)

sharma1981 said:


> They should get updated in a day or two. Could take more .. can't say but you need to do this.
> 
> In the form you can also mention about HAP ID generated with wrong info as well. Tell them you'll try to get that corrected but informing them as well in case change is not possible


Thanks...will try that.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Disha ambaliya (7 d ago)

i have same problem in my hap id name mistake.in my immi account ,there is no requirement of 1022 form. So what i do i upload or not?


----------

